# Newbie here.  Lots and lots of questions in our future



## nickstanley (Jan 9, 2013)

So I just opened my Canon Rebel T3.  How would you suggest learning how to use this thing?  Should I first spend some time shooting with the automatic settings THEN move on to manual?  Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Jan 9, 2013)

The owner's manual is a great place to begin, IMHO!

Mac


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 9, 2013)

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## shefjr (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a great thread that will help you in just about any direction that you want to take.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...299286-new-feature-photography-tutorials.html
I would suggest learning everything there is about your camera first. If you don't know what it can do how can you make the most out of the camera. IMO you could spend a year learning all that your camera may have to offer. 
Good luck and enjoy the journey.


----------



## joshua_ (Jan 9, 2013)

nickstanley said:


> So I just opened my Canon Rebel T3.  How would you suggest learning how to use this thing?  Should I first spend some time shooting with the automatic settings THEN move on to manual?  Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.



I originally thought that's what I would do.  Then I read 'Understanding Exposure' by Bryan Peterson.  

I find manual mode much simpler, personally.  I'm not saying that there is not a time/place for any of the other settings though.  

That's just me and other folks may be different, of course.

My suggestion would be to get some good books, make use of good free information on the internet, and practice.  I also think there is some good in posting up your work to allow others to coach you some, if folks are willing.  Also, if you can find someone locally who is interested in helping you by answering questions and/or teaching you that may be a great help.

I think it's important to have fun with all of it.  I wouldn't do it if it wasn't fun, personally.


----------



## Designer (Jan 9, 2013)

nickstanley said:


> So I just opened my Canon Rebel T3.  How would you suggest learning how to use this thing?  Should I first spend some time shooting with the automatic settings THEN move on to manual?  Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated.



Have you any prior experience taking pictures with any camera?

There are examples in your user's manual that you should practice at the time you are reading about them.


----------



## J.Griff (Jan 9, 2013)

i'm in the same boat as you friend! read your manual.twice!ask for tips here.refer back to manual for suggested setting changes.then blaze away.learn as you go.

best of luck!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 9, 2013)

Best advice I can give: Click here.


----------



## scaryloud (Jan 10, 2013)

Along with the manual, I'd get Bryan Petersens Understanding Exposure.  It will help you immensely in learning how to use your camera.  Its an easy read too.


----------



## nickstanley (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of the replies.  My experience is limited to point and shoot stuff.  Basically weddings, birthdays and trips.  Nothing "serious".

I opened the box to make sure everything was in good condition but that is all I have done.  I have read the user's manual three times and have picked up some great books.

I have the Scott Kelby box set and a few others whose title slipped my mind.  I am looking forward to getting started.  Thanks again


----------

